# What about all the series 1 TiVo users who are really keen to join Virgin



## CH1 (Jul 18, 2004)

but can't because we aren't in a cable area. I am particularly frustrated because I am midway between two towns (8 miles in one direction 9 in the other) that have Virgin cable. At one point I remember reading you could e-mail Virgin to see if they were planning to extend into your area but I have tried e-mailing 3 times in last 8 months and get absolutely NO response - have tried again today as I try to get over the shock of the pulling of the plug on series 1. I am just hoping someone from Virgin might follow this thread and at least let us know what their future coverage plans might be........................


----------



## Ovit-UK (Dec 26, 2002)

I have real sympathy for you fella, I've been one of the lucky ones but that wont cheer you up. 


Are you in a residential area or have a group of houses near to you?
If so could you canvas your neighbours to see you is keen to have Virgin it could be of help if you approached Virgin with a list of potential customers in close vacinity. 

Now I dont know if that would help but it may be worth considering (if you havent already looked into it)



Ovit.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Sympathy here too  Our town has cable, but it's not Virgin. Sigh...


----------

